
Truly Decentralized BitTorrent Downloading Has Finally Arrived - eugenejen
http://torrentfreak.com/truly-decentralized-bittorrent-downloading-has-finally-arrived-101208/
======
slang701
This is really great and you had better check it out below

[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B<br/>);
[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B<br/>);
[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B)
[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B<br/>);
[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B)
[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B<br/>);
[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B<br/>);
[http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26We...](http://www.xilisoft.com/ipad-
magic.html?utm_source=John%26Wei&utm_medium=Text%2Blink%2B&utm_campaign=iPad%2BMagic%2B<br/>);

------
wahnfrieden
How does this actually discover peers without any centralization?

~~~
jamii
You can bootstrap as soon as you have one peer. The software is distributed
with the addresses of 4 existing servers which are run by the Tribler guys to
make this easier but even if they go down people can still send invitations to
their friends.

------
egorst
87Kb (more than 1800 lines) of license agreement. I prefer just to click
Cancel during installation.

------
krakensden
It looks like it's only aspirationally multiplatform, not Win/Mac/Lin like the
article says.

~~~
jamii
I've used it on both Windows 7 and Ubuntu. The Ubuntu version is a little
fiddly to get working because Ubuntu ships with a crippled ECC library.

------
dknight
How is it different from DC++ application wise?

~~~
jamii
From the other thread:

The core principle is similar. DC has centralized hubs which handle searches
and upload files directly to users. Tribler has a distributed search engine
which runs on every peer and uses bittorrent to share files. Effectively every
single Tribler node behaves like a DC hub. As a result it is much harder to
take down.

------
joe_the_user
Sounds like an interesting application.

Anyone have any idea what protocol this uses?

The only thing I could figure was that it's written in python.

I'm sure there are plenty of efforts similar to this. Any others deserving of
mention?

~~~
jamii
Most of the underlying protocols are described here, though it is a bit out of
date:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.78....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.78.4174&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

Essentially the core protocol is a gossip overlay. This generates random
connections between peers in the overlay. Over these connections peers
transmit information like recently seen torrents, recommendation lists,
download/upload totals for other peers etc. Each peer proactively distributes
known torrent files so that every peer builds up a database of torrents. Then
search just works by broadcasting queries to nearby peers.

The algorithms used have dozens of applications outside of filesharing. I
wrote my MSc dissertation on a similar subject:

<http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1283/644001/538941>

The code for Tribler is naturally very specialised to their purpose. At some
point I want to sit down and reimplement them in such a way that they can
easily be reused and recombined for other applications. I have some vague
ideas about building a prototype trust-based distributed database for
dot-p2p.org based on similar principles.

~~~
joe_the_user
That's pretty amazing, actually.

How hard would it be put this algorithm into a general-purpose library
accessible by multiple applications?

~~~
jamii
I _think_ that if you just want to use the same setup as Tribler you can just
directly use their code. What I'm interested in is separating and generalizing
the various protocols involved rather than having them all knotted together.

~~~
joe_the_user
Me too,

It seems like a logical part of that would be to have each protocol documented
and encapsulated in a library.

Also, I'm working on a multi-protocol client which would aggregate a number of
sources, so it would be especially nice to the have a library to call so that
I could add one more source.

In any case, your work looks fabulous and I will spend some time digesting
your links.

